# If we are going to do this, we need...



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A NAME! Any ideas? It needs to be original and catchy
We'll need a spot car with the name of the club, Nissan Forums pointing to our regional section, a logo and the URL for NPM's website (If Mr. Young concurs)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

We could also probably get smaller meets during the winter but the reality is nothing big could get down to the big bang until spring. A large meeting would take good planning and probably some funds. Their are enough people with Nissans in the area to make a large meet, maybe a few hundred people if prepped and planned right.


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah for living in baltimore!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i also think it may be time to post this on SR20, B15 Sentra.net and a few other places...not to steal away people but to get locals connected. 

edit: I posted on SR20 forums. If you post the idea on a forum, it should be in the regional section and it should be noted here (so it isnt posted multiple times and percieved as spam).

http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=863141


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

*How about*

*NANE*
*N*issan *A*ficionado *N*orth *E*ast

OR

*NAMA*
*N*issan *A*ficionado *M*id *A*tlantic

Pronounced
<a.fish.e.ah.nah.dow>


It's a synonym for Enthusiasts


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NENO (North-East Nissan Owners)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey it seems they are completely fine with us becoming a maryland/ne branch of the "NE" name
and hell if we get one of those magnets made with our name and all and its looks good i have no problem putting that sucker on my car :thumbup: even a big rear window sticker is fine...............but again it cant ba gaudy simplicty is bliss


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Like I said in the other post...if you all wanted to join the Nissan Enthusiasts Network then definitely do it. I would love to see NEN spread to the Northeast.

www.nissans.org
-Jeff


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

How about N-Gage Performance (sounds like engage, like as in engaging a clutch)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i like that :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll have some free time this weekend and so we could work on it.

edit: btw, SR20 guys seem to like the idea. I'm about to post on VBoard.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I'll have some free time this weekend and so we could work on it.
> 
> edit: btw, SR20 guys seem to like the idea. I'm about to post on VBoard.


nice :thumbup: , about the name if we do something like NENE/ N-gadge performance and we make stickers/ magnets we need to some how put the rest of the word in little letters so people know N means nissan and to chsck out the site


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

god said:


> yeah for living in baltimore!


Be-More-Xtreme!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> Be-More-Xtreme!


horay! that xtreme enuff? :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so how are we coming with this? if you need me to do anything iv got the time :cheers: also i really wana have a bbq..............but its kinda cold now lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I sent Mike Young a PM asking if it was ok to use the NF and NPM name (for spot cards and for the clubs itself)...hopefully I'll get a response soon. Then if Mr. Young agrees, I'll talk to Mr. Scott about having a section dedicated to our club...and oh yea, we are still going to need an offocial name. We also need to agree on the entire size of it. NJ and NY guys seem to want to be in too and that would be mad chill. So far lotta people from MD, PA, DC, DE, NJ, and NY have been talking about it.

And oh yeah, I do not know how to get domain names or design web sites so we'll have to work on that. Also, how the setup would be paid will have to be discussed.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

www.domain.com will give you anything.net/org/com/biz/info

I don't know about the name, everyone seems to be stuck on North East being in it so why not just do North East Nissans NEN inside a Nissan logo(could also be New England). You don't always need organization synonyms behind it. But here's some
NENA lliance
NENU nison
NENA ssociation
NENF action
NENS yndicate
NENC artel
NENG uild


here's one I thought of..
NEMESIS nissan enthusiasts memebers elite syndicate in space!
^ that one's a winner


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

How about NEGGERS

Nissan
Enthusiests
Got
Great
Engine
Racing
Style


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

hey VA guy here intrested..... :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Equine Focker said:


> How about NEGGERS
> 
> Nissan
> Enthusiests
> ...


i might be able to pull that off if i wear my ice :thumbup:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I like NENE(North East Nissan Enthusiasts). It keeps along the lines of the other groups and therefore would be more recognizeable. But whatever is decided I will gladly put the decal on both of my Sentras.

Mitch


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

people would read it for how it looks as a word not as an abbreviation (knee -knee) which sounds kinda dumb


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> people would read it for how it looks as a word not as an abbreviation (knee -knee) which sounds kinda dumb


i agree i still kinda like this


Equine Focker said:


> How about N-Gage Performance (sounds like engage, like as in engaging a clutch)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

North Eastern Nissan Enthusiasts i like that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

darrick said:


> You know, the name you have chosen is a really close to the name of my club Nissan Enthusiasts Network  we have been around for almost 3 years with chapters in Dallas ,Houston,Oklahoma,and many others coming soon. Would you guys Please pick another name for your club if you are not going to be apart of the NEN aka DNE ,HNE ,ONE .I have worked really hard to create a club devoted to Nissans of all types, modded or not. With members from all over the the US we welcome anyone and everyone who wants to come out and join our meets or become a member or even contact us to start a new chapter I hope I don't come off like a arse I just want to protect what we have labored for over 3 years to create .
> 
> Thank you
> Darrick Phillips
> ...


This was posted in the other thread..the name is too close so it has to be something different

Maybe NECC (although close to NEC) for Nissan East Coast Club
USNE (Upper States Nissan Enthuiasts)
NOEC (NISMO of East Coast)
DSIC, The North East Chapter (Down-Shifting is Cheating)
ECNPT (East Coast Nissan Performance Tuners)



Mr. Young hasnt gotten back to me yet, I'm sure he's busy but I'll send him another PM after I finish this.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

PERFORMANCE ENC.
Eastern Nissan Club

ENYCE (Pronounced NYC, like the clothing company)
Eastern Nissan, Your Car Enthusiests


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

I got it..
NENT
North East Nissan Tuners
eh?
I like New Egland better than north east. it gives it a more classy sound.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i still dont understand why you guys dont join the nissan enthusiast network


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Get out of here you damn Texan


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> This was posted in the other thread..the name is too close so it has to be something different
> 
> Maybe NECC (although close to NEC) for Nissan East Coast Club
> USNE (Upper States Nissan Enthuiasts)
> ...


the dne vice president directly told me we were more than welcome to join their club and become a north eastern NE chapter type deal. i think it would be really cool to belong to an almost nation wide nissan club other than nf.com :thumbup: that would also add huge bragging rights over any old ricer club


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

darrick said:


> Our trademark is all we have bro,lol but sure ,I am fine with you guys opening a branch out there drop us a line if you what to do open a chapter out there :cheers:
> [email protected]


from this thread in the dne car club forum blah dow :cheers:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the dne vice president directly told me we were more than welcome to join their club and become a north eastern NE chapter type deal. i think it would be really cool to belong to an almost nation wide nissan club other than nf.com :thumbup: that would also add huge bragging rights over any old ricer club


I definately second that. That's exactly what I'm thinking. Why be separate when we can join the large family? Think about it, it would connect us to other groups accross the nation and while we'd all be part of a different chapter we'd all know that we are connected by something larger. Besides it could also lead to bigger meets and events.

Mitch


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

When was it in question that we would separate and do our own thing? I thought that's why we're here, but now we were just deciding on a name


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> When was it in question that we would separate and do our own thing? I thought that's why we're here, but now we were just deciding on a name


well nick isn't on allot and i guess he just didn't catch that thread thats all :thumbup: but yes they have given us their blessing, when ever we decide the name we just need to email them at the email they gave me in the thread :cheers: . about the name i think nene is good
when we have spot cards or window decals for our cars we can spell out the word under each letter. so in big kind of streached out letters it would say www.NENE.com . then under neath the first "N" would be NORTH in little letters, under the first "E" would EAST, under the second "N" would be NISSAN, under the second "E" would be ENTHUSIAST.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> well nick isn't on allot and i guess he just didn't catch that thread thats all :thumbup: but yes they have given us their blessing, when ever we decide the name we just need to email them at the email they gave me in the thread :cheers: . about the name i think nene is good
> when we have spot cards or window decals for our cars we can spell out the word under each letter. so in big kind of streached out letters it would say www.NENE.com . then under neath the first "N" would be NORTH in little letters, under the first "E" would EAST, under the second "N" would be NISSAN, under the second "E" would be ENTHUSIAST.


Pete , as much as I hate peeing on ur corn flakes , y dont u try clicking that link ? I love spanish literature and latin music ... lol , well work in progress , if u guys need nething printed i know someones mom who owns her own printing business ... I could check some prices on printing info cards or w/e u need ...
enjoy the corn flakes !
:cheers: Cheers!
-Pete-


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> Pete , as much as I hate peeing on ur corn flakes , y dont u try clicking that link ? I love spanish literature and latin music ... lol , well work in progress , if u guys need nething printed i know someones mom who owns her own printing business ... I could check some prices on printing info cards or w/e u need ...
> enjoy the corn flakes !
> :cheers: Cheers!
> -Pete-


har fuckin har lol
but any who you get the idea about the site what ever we choose thats how we should do the spot cards and what not. make the site in big letters and the name in small underneath. that way when driving they can see the site and check it out, if its in a parking lot they can also see the name :thumbup: habla espanol? mi llama pedro. como te llamas?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

how about NE _2_ (squared) it woutld look a lot better than nene.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

is their any way we could get a .org?

And Mike still hasnt gotten back to me but I'm hoping he does soon.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> har fuckin har lol
> but any who you get the idea about the site what ever we choose thats how we should do the spot cards and what not. make the site in big letters and the name in small underneath. that way when driving they can see the site and check it out, if its in a parking lot they can also see the name :thumbup: habla espanol? mi llama pedro. como te llamas?


lol , I thought it was funny @ the time ! and I know u took spanish @ JC since u were in my gf'ss class (me not mi)
anyways , if u guys some up with something good I can get some stuff printed out ... let me know


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> if u guys *some * up with something good I can get some stuff printed out ... let me know


thats "come" :thumbup: .......i only took spanish for 2 years...................and i got a *F*antastic :cheers:


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> thats "come" :thumbup: .......i only took spanish for 2 years...................and i got a *F*antastic :cheers:


lol , well when u some up with something good , let me know pete :dumbass: :loser: 
lol , night guys
-Pete-


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> is their any way we could get a .org?
> 
> And Mike still hasnt gotten back to me but I'm hoping he does soon.





Jaralaccs said:


> www.domain.com will give you anything.net/org/com/biz/info


eh?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i could get a forum. what do we really need a web site for anyway.
but im not doing it if you guys are going with "nene"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> i could get a forum. what do we really need a web site for anyway.
> but im not doing it if you guys are going with "nene"


we already agreed not to 

i shot off suggestions and no responses. roll in the suggestions!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NickZac said:


> we already agreed not to
> 
> i shot off suggestions and no responses. roll in the suggestions!



this entire thread has been nothing but suggestions. i say go with NENT north east nissan tuners


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> this entire thread has been nothing but suggestions. i say go with NENT north east nissan tuners


I like that. I'm for that. Are their aby objections to that?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

going once..


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i like NENT too


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

going twice


sold. tell you what everyone can hide here for now and if there's enough people disliking the name we can figure out something to do.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! i joined! im glad we are getting it started


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is cool :thumbup: but it needs better smilys lol


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm in

Nice work Jaralaccs!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well considering it took you guys like 3 weeks to just get a name, i thought i would make it a sticky. maybe ill become a member.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> well considering it took you guys like 3 weeks to just get a name, i thought i would make it a sticky. maybe ill become a member.


lol yea kevin finally got his ass in gear and made a site.......if he had not have done that i think we would still be talking about a name


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> well considering it took you guys like 3 weeks to just get a name, i thought i would make it a sticky. maybe ill become a member.


WooHoo. You the man Steve. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what can i say, im just good... and i even posted on the other site


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

If you need smileys for you forum i think I have almost every phpbb one and alot of custom ones aswell. Let me know cant hurt to help.


Dont use phpnuke, alot of nuke sites have been getting defaced. Its kinda funny.


----------

